

Photocircle - Buy photos, help the world - Photocircle
http://www.photocircle.net
On Photocircle you can buy high quality art prints from photographers or print your own photos. A part of the revenue goes into social projects in the region the photo was taken in. We want to give something back to the people and countries that make our photos unique!!!
======
Photocircle
vote for us, if you like our vision:
<http://www.entrepreneurship.de/wettbewerb2012/photocircle/>

